#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-01
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arvaro> ya cumplí mi deber cívico de ubuntero
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-02
<pedro_> holi
<pedro_> ya votaron?
<pedro_> fabio_: c3959 holi, votaron?
<c3959> pedro_, sipis!
<pedro_> hay 10 de 13 votos
<c3959> lol
<c3959> que buena acogida!
<c3959> van a votar un mayor porcentaje que pa las presidenciales de fin de año
<c3959> donde todos se va a ir a la playa xd
<c3959> pedro_, cuando se cierra la votacion?
<Guest8506> c3959: hoy en la noche
<pedro_> hola sortega , voto?
<sortega> osbvio
<sortega> pero me quedo una duda
<sortega> cuanta gente tiene el concilio?
<pedro_> quedo con 4
<pedro_> si al final la votacion es para ratificar
<pedro_> aunque yo propondria que el nuevo concilio sume un nuevo miembro
<pedro_> tendro de sus facultades esta la de sumar un nuevo miembro
<fabio_> pedro_, nop, no he votado
<fabio_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa^
<fabio_> donde ****da voto
<fabio_> como ****da voto
 * fabio_ perdio
<c3959> que lo obligue a latigazos por el miembro que falte!
<pedro_> fabio_: te llegó un correo con el link :P
<fabio_> mentira!!!, no tengo nah!
<fabio_> "#%%&%##"$%$#"&%/(%#$#"$#"&%$6
<Guest75962> fabio_: se fue a bugs@gnome.cl
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-03
<fabio> wena cauros
<fabio> pedro_, después cache el correo :-(
<c3959> buen dia!!
<fabio> miau!
<fabio> wena Guest42725
<arvaro> zeus Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo eso no mas
<bfamily> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-05
<arvaro> holanda
<arvaro> c3959 estas?
<c3959> arvaro, hola buen dia!
<c3959> dime?
<arvaro> te mande un mensaje
<arvaro> por ventana privada
<pedro_> wena c3959
<pedro_> hola Patriciologico
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> que tal?
<pedro_> c3959: bien bien, tu? que tal el concilio? :-p
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> ya nos pusimos la soga al cuello
<c3959> xd
<Patriciologico> Hola
<pedro_> hahaha
#ubuntu-cl 2014-04-01
<RodrigoTux> Hola BS Ds ... saludos
#ubuntu-cl 2014-04-02
<david_> holaaaaa
#ubuntu-cl 2017-04-04
<lol> hi
#ubuntu-cl 2017-04-05
<NoobZaibot> hola hola
<NoobZaibot> alguien?
<NoobZaibot> hola que tal?
<NoobZaibot> alguien que sepa si aun se puede poner fondo transparente a la ventana de xchat-gnome?
<NoobZaibot> me acuerdo que en la version 10 de ubuntu se podia...
